# I think I want an emergency scanner ... but I'm clueless



## Melensdad

I've got a fairly advanced weather radio, one that allows me to pick the types of alerts I want to hear, which weather bands I want to follow, and sounds alerts that will wake the dead when there are watches and warnings that fit the criteria that I programmed into the set.

Now I think I want something else.  I'm thinking an emergency frequency scanner.  One that will pick up the area frequencies for the highway department, police, fire, railroads, emt, etc.  

But I'd like the radio to be user friendly.  Does NOT have to be portable, sitting on my bench while I work on projects will probably be when its used.

What is the difference between DIGITAL and ANALOG scanners?  

Why do DIGITAL scanners cost $400+ while ANALOG scanners cost about $99?

How easy is it to program the local frequencies?  How easy is it to FIND the frequencies used by the services?

I like this scanner (but HATE the price): http://www.bearcatwarehouse.com/Uniden_HomePatrol_Police_Scanner.aspx


----------



## bczoom

Your computer and cell phone have the capabilities if you want something now without spending a dime.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Your computer and cell phone have the capabilities if you want something now without spending a dime.



No internet connection out in the workshop.

No reliable cell service on the property except within the 150' radius of the ATT mini-booster, which requires internet service.


----------



## RoadKing

Melensdad said:


> I've got a fairly advanced weather radio, one that allows me to pick the types of alerts I want to hear, which weather bands I want to follow, and sounds alerts that will wake the dead when there are watches and warnings that fit the criteria that I programmed into the set.
> 
> Now I think I want something else.  I'm thinking an emergency frequency scanner.  One that will pick up the area frequencies for the highway department, police, fire, railroads, emt, etc.
> 
> But I'd like the radio to be user friendly.  Does NOT have to be portable, sitting on my bench while I work on projects will probably be when its used.
> 
> most scanners are pretty simple to operate and have clear instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> There many website out there that will answer your questions.
> 
> What is the difference between DIGITAL and ANALOG scanners?
> this involves band width signals an encryption possibilities.
> 
> Fifteen years ago just about all agencies transmitted analog. Today more and more are using digital transmissions as you can have more signals broadcast in a much smaller band area.
> 
> Why do DIGITAL scanners cost $400+ while ANALOG scanners cost about $99?
> Digital is the new technology, analog is going out, Cassette vs CDs, Cds vs MP3s.
> 
> How easy is it to program the local frequencies?  How easy is it to FIND the frequencies used by the services?
> 
> Frequencies are easily available in books that can be purchased online or free on many websites.
> 
> I like this scanner (but HATE the price): http://www.bearcatwarehouse.com/Uniden_HomePatrol_Police_Scanner.aspx



check your area online to see if they use analog, trunk tracker or digital so you will know what to buy. Where I live public works, fire dept, ambulance use analog. State Police use Trunk Tracking and the Police have recently switched to digital transmissions. More PD communications are being done on cell phones to maintain secrecy. i've enjoyed this hobby over the years.


Check out this website  http://www.grove-ent.com/  they have a lot of info on the subject. Their prices are somewhat competitive.


----------



## Melensdad

RoadKing said:


> *check your area online to see if they use analog, trunk tracker or digital *so you will know what to buy. Where I live public works, fire dept, ambulance use analog. State Police use Trunk Tracking and the Police have recently switched to digital transmissions. More PD communications are being done on cell phones to maintain secrecy. i've enjoyed this hobby over the years.
> 
> 
> Check out this website  http://www.grove-ent.com/  they have a lot of info on the subject. Their prices are somewhat competitive.



Trunk Tracker = ????

So let me understand this, it is not just the frequency of the broadcast but the type _(Analog, Digital, T.T.)_ that I need too?  

So if the local highway department uses Analog and the local EMTs use Digital and the local Po-Po have Trunk Tracking, then I need 3 different radios?  

Like I said, I'm clueless, please talk s_l_o_w & LOUD!


----------



## RoadKing

here are some sites you might want to check out.

http://support.radioshack.com/support_electronics/doc66/66366.htm

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/radio-scanner.htm

http://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/Trunking_Basics

http://www.hamuniverse.com/scanner.html


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bob you defiantly want a scanner with digital capability's, as all the new p 25 radios are going digital. part of that homeland security inter agency coms crap that doesn't work. also if you are in a large service area trunking capability is the way to go they essentially work like a cell phone usually on the 800 meg  band.


----------



## JimVT

I never owned that model of uniden but have the larger one.  I think that one shown is programmed with zip codes. You enter your zip and it has the frequencies. that is handy ,you want to add more frequencies make sure you can do that. 
 if they have an option to get it preprogramed on other models that is the way to go.
 stay with the digitial and trunking .
 Now if you just want a emergency radio  you may not need a scanner.


----------



## xsinawl

I think you're in this area-http://www.radioreference.com/apps/db/?ctid=756  If you know what freq's you want to monitor it will help you a lot.  But it is probably cheaper and easier to connect you shop to the house lan,,,,,


----------

